# Smart Life Sciences Clenbuterol



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi, has anyone tried the clenbuterol from Smart Life Sciences? I am being offered some but when i look on their website i cant see it under the product list which worries me.

I can see that they have an authentication centre on their web page but i would need to buy it first to see if it is legit. Has anyone used it and authenticated it?

Thanks.

View attachment 139666


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

bump ^^^^^^


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Has anyone used this stuff? Anyone verified it on the website?


----------

